# Covid Vaccine.



## TJ Hendren

I took the Johnson & Johnson vaccine Monday. Since my day job is in a poultry plant and i am USDA all the inspectors and two Vets. took it, We all had reactions to it. Mine started about 3 the next morning waking up with a serious chill and my whole body ached just like it did last may when i had the virus. That lasted until about 3 that afternoon and i started to feel better, Wednesday morning i woke up drenched in sweat. That morning i felt like i was going to spontaneous combust and around noon everything was over and now i feel good. Just wanted to tell you all about this in case anyone was wanting to get it so you can decide for yourselves if it is worth it or not. I have talked to people who have had all three versions and all had reactions. Just FYI.

Have a good one!

T.J.


----------



## Cactus50

I took the J&J last Thursday and have had so side effects to date. My wife got the first Moderna vaccine yesterday and had a slight headache about an hour after getting the injection that lasted for maybe 30mins. Other than that and a sore arm for a bit we've been fine, fortunately.


----------



## Gearclash

Seems like those who have had COVID already then get the shot get quite a bit more miserable from the shot than those who have not had COVID previously.


----------



## Troy Farmer

Gearclash said:


> Seems like those who have had COVID already then get the shot get quite a bit more miserable from the shot than those who have not had COVID previously.


I'm seeing the same thing around here.


----------



## DSLinc1017

Still waiting for it......


----------



## haybaler101

Yep, I think I am just going to pass. I am not going to be a lab rat.


----------



## slowzuki

Guys here just got sore arm, were warned the second dose may not get off so light.


----------



## Vol

Here, some are reacting to the second vaccine of Moderna and Pfizer. I have not spoken with anyone who took the J&J one shot.

My 86 year old mother has had both injections of Pfizer and the second one she felt a little "off" for about 3 days, but not enough to slow her down.

I get my second injection of Pfizer Saturday. If I was a younger child bearing woman, I would not be vaccinated at this point in time.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol

I received my second Pfizer vaccine and I am none the worse for wear. The pharmacist said to me, "you do know that many folks have some reaction to the 2nd immunity dose". He also said that he was sick for three days with his. I had almost zero side effects other than my arm was a little sore this morning. I felt really good when I awoke this morning.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Well Mike, Linda and I are scheduled for our 2nd shot on 4/10, but have 3 members of the family that are positive! We will prolly seek testing tomorrow! We were most likely exposed about 48 hours after receiving our 1st dose!

Dave


----------



## ozarkian

I received my first Pfizer vaccine on Friday. My sister in law who is a nurse called me Saturday morning to check on me. I have had no side effects. I told her my Trump shot gave me super powers. I told her I had a vision that my farm was going to make money this year.

She told me that was not super power I was being delusional.


----------



## Troy Farmer

Folks, I know there are many opinions on this and I respect them all. But tomorrow we will bury my father-in-law who died Fri due to underlying conditions and COVID. He was 75. He wouldn't take the vaccine. He is the third 70+ yr old person I knew personally who has died with COVID.


----------



## Vol

Troy Farmer said:


> Folks, I know there are many opinions on this and I respect them all. But tomorrow we will bury my father-in-law who died Fri due to underlying conditions and COVID. He was 75. He wouldn't take the vaccine. He is the third 70+ yr old person I knew personally who has died with COVID.


Yes, it affects some and not others. Really bizarre. Hate that for you and your family Jamie.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

we got tested this afternoon! Linda got a "quick test", because she was symptomatic, and her result was positive! I wont know on mine for a day or two, but would be very surprised if i did not test positive!

We both have faith that the Good Lord will bring us through this unscathed!


----------



## Troy Farmer

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> we got tested this afternoon! Linda got a "quick test", because she was symptomatic, and her result was positive! I wont know on mine for a day or two, but would be very surprised if i did not test positive!
> 
> We both have faith that the Good Lord will bring us through this unscathed!


If you have any hint of trouble breathing contact your Dr. immediately.


----------



## RockmartGA

Couple of weeks ago, GA Gov drops the age requirement for folks to receive the COVID vaccine. My pharmacist daughter calls me up and tells me "Dad, I got you an appointment to get your shot at 2pm". So yeah, I go and get the shot. Talked to my doctor about it today during my quarterly blood work checkup. He strongly recommends getting the vaccine.


----------



## Gearclash

Troy Farmer said:


> Folks, I know there are many opinions on this and I respect them all. But tomorrow we will bury my father-in-law who died Fri due to underlying conditions and COVID. He was 75. He wouldn't take the vaccine. He is the third 70+ yr old person I knew personally who has died with COVID.


Sorry to hear that, you have my sympathy. Covid is a fickle customer.


----------



## DSLinc1017

goin in this week end, finally. Its time to move on!


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Well, Linda is over it, and pretty much back to normal! 

I, on the other hand, remain asymptomatic! 

When I finally chased down my test results, from the 22nd, I was negative! :huh:

I have no idea what my present status is!


----------



## Hayman1

Wife and I have had both Pfizer shots. No issues. Scheduled our trip to Olympic park in October


----------



## SVFHAY

Monday my wife, sister, and myself got our first pfizer shot. It was unplanned but they had extra doses at clinic and we were stuck within 45 minutes of getting the call. Wife and I had no side effects other than sore arm. Sister had virus back in November and she ran a fever and felt weak for about 36 hours after. Fine now.


----------



## weatherman

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> Well, Linda is over it, and pretty much back to normal!
> 
> I, on the other hand, remain asymptomatic!
> 
> When I finally chased down my test results, from the 22nd, I was negative! :huh:
> 
> I have no idea what my present status is!


"I have no idea what my present status is!"...Let me help you...you are not pushing up daisies.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Thanks Weatherman! 

Both Linda and I came through relatively unscathed!

We, now, have had both shots of the Pfizer vaccine, and have both had the virus!  

So, I guess we're good to continue on with our abnormal life!


----------



## Hayjosh

Bumping this thread in case there's anybody still on the fence about it.

That bad feeling you have after getting a shot, feeling horrible, chills, sick....that's not a bad thing, that's your immune system at work! Frankly I'd be more concerned if I felt 100% normal after a vaccine, because I'd be asking my immune system what the heck it's doing. Most people are calling it a reaction when it's just a good old inflammatory response, which I love if I've just gotten a vaccine. Feel like garbage but at least I know I am getting my money's worth.

The immune system has an initial prime when it meets a new bug for the first time, and there's a secondary activation upon crossing paths with a bug again. This secondary activation is what matures the immune response and makes the most robust immunity, that's why a booster usually works better than just a single shot. That's also why people who've already had COVID feel like garbage generally, if they get the shot afterwards. Their first shot is that secondary activation of their immune system.

I've been working in COVID antibody testing for the last year and a half now, and am on a vaccine team too, and the antibody responses definitely seem to be lasting longer in the people who were vaccinated vs only infected. People who were infected and then subsequently vaccinated seem to have the most robust antibody response of all. We still don't fully understand how relevant the antibody response is and how much it correlates to protection.


----------



## Cactus50

TJ Hendren said:


> I took the Johnson & Johnson vaccine Monday. Since my day job is in a poultry plant and i am USDA all the inspectors and two Vets. took it, We all had reactions to it. Mine started about 3 the next morning waking up with a serious chill and my whole body ached just like it did last may when i had the virus. That lasted until about 3 that afternoon and i started to feel better, Wednesday morning i woke up drenched in sweat. That morning i felt like i was going to spontaneous combust and around noon everything was over and now i feel good. Just wanted to tell you all about this in case anyone was wanting to get it so you can decide for yourselves if it is worth it or not. I have talked to people who have had all three versions and all had reactions. Just FYI.
> 
> Have a good one!
> 
> T.J.


I took the J & J back in March and had no reaction what so ever. My wife on the other hand, took the Moderna; had very little reaction for the first shot but the second one kicked her b**t for about 12 hours. Other than that no problems. At first I had mixed emotions about the shots but finally bit the bullet and took care of business. I have no regrets but its truly a personal decision; we have many friends and family that have taken the vaccines and a few others that have not. Seems the unvaccinated in our group have fallen victim to the disease more so than the vaccinated but both have dealt with it. So far we've been blessed to escape it!


----------



## Gearclash

My wife got the Pfizer shot series; the first one made her kinda tired for a day or so. Second one she hardly noticed. Both of us had Covid more than a year ago.


----------



## sea2summit

Hayjosh said:


> Bumping this thread in case there's anybody still on the fence about it.
> 
> That bad feeling you have after getting a shot, feeling horrible, chills, sick....that's not a bad thing, that's your immune system at work! Frankly I'd be more concerned if I felt 100% normal after a vaccine, because I'd be asking my immune system what the heck it's doing. Most people are calling it a reaction when it's just a good old inflammatory response, which I love if I've just gotten a vaccine. Feel like garbage but at least I know I am getting my money's worth.
> 
> The immune system has an initial prime when it meets a new bug for the first time, and there's a secondary activation upon crossing paths with a bug again. This secondary activation is what matures the immune response and makes the most robust immunity, that's why a booster usually works better than just a single shot. That's also why people who've already had COVID feel like garbage generally, if they get the shot afterwards. Their first shot is that secondary activation of their immune system.
> 
> I've been working in COVID antibody testing for the last year and a half now, and am on a vaccine team too, and the antibody responses definitely seem to be lasting longer in the people who were vaccinated vs only infected. People who were infected and then subsequently vaccinated seem to have the most robust antibody response of all. We still don't fully understand how relevant the antibody response is and how much it correlates to protection.


Your credentials or background to state this as fact without references are?


----------



## Hayjosh

sea2summit said:


> Your credentials or background to state this as fact without references are?


I’m a veterinary microbiologist by training, working as a research scientist in infectious disease of both humans and animals for 17 years. Worked on COVID for the last year and a half (soon after the pandemic started). Was on a team that has made a lot of national headlines over the course of the last 1.5 years. Consequently used to work for Pfizer.


----------



## sea2summit

Hayjosh said:


> I’m a veterinary microbiologist by training, working as a research scientist in infectious disease of both humans and animals for 17 years. Worked on COVID for the last year and a half (soon after the pandemic started). Was on a team that has made a lot of national headlines over the course of the last 1.5 years. Consequently used to work for Pfizer.


Interesting, I'd love to share an adult beverage and get your thoughts on the origin of COVID. FIL is a Dr and has really strong opinions about it and animal/insect side origins...I get to hear about it a lot


----------



## Hayjosh

sea2summit said:


> Interesting, I'd love to share an adult beverage and get your thoughts on the origin of COVID. FIL is a Dr and has really strong opinions about it and animal/insect side origins...I get to hear about it a lot


All we can really have is our own opinions as we're not privy to any of the classified data. I do have a contact who's an adviser to the former Whitehouse COVID Task Force but I need to give them more truth nectar  . I usually receive daily briefs on COVID activity around the globe as well, but none of that is super secret or classified and is mostly centered around new research that's available.

I truly don't know what the origin is, and we may never. Truth is we often don't know what the origins are. The evidence and events that occurred at the Wuhan lab certainly seem extremely coincidental with some of the things that occurred there, especially when looking deeper into the molecular biology of the virus itself, but there is still not a smoking gun either way. Nonetheless I would not be surprised if it was an accidental leak from the Wuhan lab.

Gain of function research research has been happening in science for decades and in my opinion, is necessary if we are to be ahead of the game. In my last company we worked in biodefense and developed vaccines for bioterrorism agents. These truly are the 'space suit' Plum Island or USAMRIID bugs you see sensationalized in the movies like Outbreak. The US government has weaponized about every bioterrorism agent you can think or, or has or is conducting research on _how_ it can be weaponized. Not because we ever intend to use it, but because we fear somebody else does. Therefore, it's important to know if something can be weaponized, and if so, how and to what extent the devastation is. We then develop vaccines to that and create a national stockpile of that vaccine in the event of a bioterrorism attack. Additionally, our servicemembers sometimes receive these vaccines.

It's worth noting that bioterrorism isn't limited to just human diseases. Agricultural bioterrorism is a major threat as well, so our work also included research on devastating and exotic livestock or plant pathogens that could decimate the US bovine or pork herd, or soybean, corn or forage crop, for instance. Going back to gain of function, it is important for all of these reasons.


----------



## lukestrawwalker

My wife Betty was diagnosed with breast cancer back in the January/early February time frame. She had a double mastectomy in early March and started chemo a few weeks later. On the advice of her doc, knowing that chemo suppresses the immune system, she chose to get the J&J shot... one and done appealed to her, and it hadn't been out long. I was like "eff that, do what you want, but _I_ ain't getting that CRAP!" Her body, her health, her choice same as me, the way I figure. SO she gets it then about a week later the stuff comes on the TV about the women getting blood clots after taking it. Well, she seems fine so all is well... so we thought. 

In early June one morning, I'd been up really late and slept in, she got up at her usual "school time" and did her morning routine, and wasn't feeling good so she sat in the recliner. Got to feeling worse and instead of just calling my cell phone by the bed at the opposite end of the house, she decides to get up and come wake me up. All I hear is a loud thud and a pill bottle full of pills hitting the floor... didn't really wake up, just figured it was the friggin' cat running around the house climbing over everything and knocked off her purse and pill bottle... I wasn't awake enough to realize that thump was REALLY loud... not til later. A few minutes later I wake up to some sort of sniffling whining sounds, figured it was the friggin dog screwing around as usual... I lifted and eyelid but didn't see anything, looked over at Betty's recliner where she prefers to sleep and I see all the blankets and mumble, "You okay?" and figured she decided to go back to sleep or something, maybe her CPAP machine was futzing up and she was dreaming or something-- she sometimes wakes up with a scream or start or fussing at kids like she's in school or something goofy like that. SO I started to drift back off. 

Well I hear more noises so I look over there, and realize she's NOT asleep in the chair, it's just her blankets piled up to one side LOOKING like she was asleep in the chair... so I sit up and look around, and she's at the foot of the bed in the floor... I rub my eyes and I'm like "what are you doing there??" "I fell", she said. "WHAT??" Now it's all starting to make sense. I got up and started checking on her-- hands ice cold and clammy, lips were WHITE, and she's not breathing well. I offer to help her up she declines, so I stand there so she can rest against my legs for a couple minutes, then she asks me to help her over to the foot of her chair to lean against it. I grab my BP monitor and put it on her cuff and her BP is fine, heart rate is kinda high but otherwise okay... pulse is strong. But she feels terrible and decides I better call the ambulance. SO they show up do an EKG, nope not a heart attack or anything, but she's in obvious pain and her oxygen is low. They transport her to the Yoakum hospital 10 miles away and they start doing tests-- after a couple hours of waiting we got to see her, on oxygen, talk a bit, then she's off for another test for about an hour. I figured Keira and I better run home to put the dog out before it poops all over the house or something, which was fine since they figured she'd be in the test for an hour... We're about to head back after doing stuff at home right quick and the doc calls-- they're sending her to a trauma hospital-- she's got blood clots in the lungs and 4 broken ribs, which is why she can't breathe, and why she passed out. When she hit the floor after passing out, she landed just wrong on her arm and managed to get SEVEN breaks in her ribs, some more than once, which we found out later. He said they were trying to figure out whether to send her by ambulance an hour away to Victoria, or an hour and a half away to San Antonio by helicopter... We headed back and as soon as we pull in the hospital parking lot the helicopter is touching down. Guess we know our answer. Sure enough, she's going to SA by air... 

She gets there we get there an hour and a half later, they've done more tests and are prepping her for surgery... have to go in with the thing in the leg up to the lungs inside the blood vessels to remove the clots. VERY serious surgery-- one mistake it goes to the heart and stops it or to the brain and instant stroke. They do the surgery and put her on blood thinners, next day install the filter baskets in her leg veins... She spends 5 days in the hospital over there. 

Next question, WHY would an otherwise healthy woman get blood clots all of a sudden... First thing I think of is, "did they get all the cancer?" because I KNOW that cancer really screws with your blood factors and stuff and can cause problems like that... Surgeon was pretty sure but they found some micro-spots in one of the lymph nodes they removed nearby and so decided on chemo as a "preventative". No rads needed. Was it the chemo messing with her blood?? It's hard on the red blood cells and suppresses the immune system by messing with the white counts, as radiation does, but the doc said, NO, it doesn't cause clots... They're worried too, as it's a mystery WHY all of a sudden, she should develop such bad blood clots in her lungs that it NEARLY killed her! Then she mentioned getting the J&J shot back not long after it came out... OOOHHH!!! The doctors said... "that explains it!" and that's all they'd say... SO yeah it was OBVIOUS they knew more than they were telling... 

SO, I'll say this... It's a PERSONAL DECISION and if a person feels like for whatever reason that THEY need it or want it to "protect themselves" or whatever, then do what's right FOR YOU and get it. BUT, don't think for ONE MOMENT that it's "problem free" or will even work "as advertised"; my wife has a best friend who's a nurse practitioner and about half their cases of the rona are shot recipients, with about half of those getting both doses and some only one, and the other half of the cases those who declined to get it. NO medication, immunization, or ANYTHING ELSE "health wise" that you do to or put in your body is guaranteed or 100% problem free-- EVERYBODY is slightly different and sometimes those slight differences can make a HUGE difference in how a person responds to it... Same with the infection itself-- I've read about healthy younger people in their 30's prime of life in perfect health fit as a fiddle getting it and being dead in 36-48 hours... and I personally know of a 90+ year old woman no bigger than a minute who felt bad, tested positive for the rona, and the only "illness" she contracted was she had the trots for 24 hours... never even ran a fever... her 15 year old grandson had it at the same time and he never had fever either, just puked his guts out for 24 hours and HE was fine... his mother, my wife's friend, caught it at work a couple weeks before and got sick, and it put her on her back for 5 days and she was puny and feeling poorly for another week or two after that. Despite all of them being in the same house, her 89 year old Dad managed to avoid coming down with it (this was long before ANY "vaccines" came out) and didn't catch it til about a month after his wife and grandson caught it, and it put him in the hospital... he recovered from the rona, but then died of "post-covid pnuemonia". He was diabetic and had health problems as an elderly former fireman. 

A woman I went to high school with, who's kids rode my bus when I was still driving a school bus and who went to church with us, back a few months ago she and her husband got it and ended up in the hospital on the ventilators, and they THOUGHT they were gonna lose them both-- he recovered, but she passed away-- she was 50 like me. My mom's favorite cousin's twin brother got it after his 60+ year old wife brought it home from work, he had a lot of severe heart problems and had managed to survive several "man-killer" heart attacks and major surgeries, but he passed in the hospital from it, his wife survived. An elderly gentleman and his wife my MIL used to go to church with in Indiana had the same thing happen, but he picked it up at work and brought it home to her, she lived, he died. My former seed/chem/fertilizer dealer got it, was sickly with it about 3 weeks, went in the hospital, and died. My SIL's cousin, another guy my age I vaguely knew from high school, passed away from it a month or so ago, and his wife passed away from it a week or so later. I've lost count of the number of people I've heard about that have passed away from it, like most things in life, NO rhyme or reason to it... just RANDOM essentially, though health complications seem to make it worse, but that's true of everything... We were "early adopters" of masks and gloves and stuff spring of '19 when it all started because we were primary caregivers for my 74 year old mother, and she had severe COPD and diabetes and other health issues. We even refused to take her to church and out to eat the week after the gubner closed the state of Texas down when it all started, because we didn't want her to get exposed... she ended up falling coming out of her bathroom and splitting her head open, spent 3 weeks in the hospital as they tried to stabilize her heart from A-fib, (which probably caused the dizziness and collapse/fall in the first place) and then home about a week, where we decided as a family for everyone to come visit her, since she was clearly going backwards and would have to go back in the hospital... which she did for another week, turned out she had an infection that antibiotics weren't clearing up, and her heart was failing... told us they could send her to a nursing home, or home on hospice... at least at home she could be with her family for a little while longer, so we did that-- in a nursing home she'd be a virtual prisoner with no visitors allowed and no prospects. She passed a week later, never having caught the rona. My brother and his wife working for the county did though-- they were home sick for 2 weeks then felt poorly another week or two, took about a month to really feel "decent" again... 

Despite EVERYTHING that's happened, I have decided I have NO INTEREST in taking their [email protected] shot. It's an experimental drug that has had virtually nonexistent testing, and basically I don't like to take ANY medicine unless I ABSOLUTELY HAVE TO... I don't even take OTC pain killers like Motrin or Tylenol or aspirin or whatever for aches/pains or headaches unless I HAVE to... I wouldn't even be taking blood pressure meds if my BP hadn't gotten dangerously high, enough to put me at risk of a stroke or heart attack. Taking a "vaccine" for a disease with a better than 99% survival rate, NOPE not happening. That said, I might get it tomorrow and be pushing up daisies next week; it still doesn't change my mind. I had a buddy in mechanic's school who, when he was in Germany in the Air Force right out of high school, his good friend FINALLY invited him over to have supper with him and his wife-- something he ALMOST NEVER did with ANYBODY... He goes over and his buddy and he have a beer, and a little old lady who looks about 65 cooks the supper and hobbled to the table with it, and sat down to eat, then hobbled off to the bathroom... "I didn't know your MOTHER would be here!" he said to his friend... "That's not my mother" his friend replied-- "That's my wife... she had a BAD REACTION to a vaccination one time, and it _ALMOST_ killed her; she was in the hospital for months... but she pulled through-- BUT it COMPLETELY ruined her health-- aged her and made her so decrepit she can barely get around-- she's MY AGE! (early 20's)." SO, you do what you need to do FOR YOURSELF to protect yourself as you see fit and protect your health, AND I WILL DO THE SAME, thank you very much... Having the supposedly "safe" vaccine [email protected] near kill my wife, I'LL PASS... NO WAY, NO HOW! My body, my choice-- that sword cuts BOTH WAYS now... 

Later! OL J R


----------



## Hayjosh

If you do not want the shot do not get it and I do not support vaccine mandates despite working in the industry, because I believe personal choice is important.

But it is not a true statement to claim that these vaccines are experimental and have virtually nonexistent testing. To the contrary, there are hundreds of millions of data points now suggesting they are in fact, very safe and the first studies started over a year and a half ago.

But as you also noted,each individual is a very complex, unique biological organism and we all respond to things differently. Nothing is 100% without risk. 

Know the J&J vaccine is different than the Pfizer and Moderna flavors. I was not a fan when it came out.

For every person that suffers a severe adverse event there are millions that don’t. But I also understand that when that unlucky person is YOUR person none of the other matters.


----------



## paoutdoorsman

Hayjosh, while the first studies for the vaccine began 1.5 years ago, isn't it true that components of the final vaccine have actually been in development/studies for many years?


----------



## Ox76

I just read that now the FDA has approved the latest Moderna mRNA booster shot based on....and I quote....."*“It’s more a gut feeling rather than based on really truly serious data,” said Patrick Moore*, a member of the committee and a professor of molecular genetics and biochemistry at the University of Pittsburgh School of Medicine. “The data itself is not strong, but it is certainly going in the direction that is supportive of this vote.” 

There has been thousands of deaths directly linked to these jabs. It is being kept quiet. Our government is lying to us on a daily basis. They have been caught in so many lies and contradictions I find it difficult to understand why anyone in their right minds would listen to a single thing they tell us anymore. I'd hardly call these jabs safe if thousands have died from them, including some of our healthiest individuals who are high school kids who are in athletics. 

Oh - and now the Pfizer CEOs are newly added to the Forbes' top 400 wealthiest people on the planet. Hmmmm...... imagine that.


----------



## Hayjosh

paoutdoorsman said:


> Hayjosh, while the first studies for the vaccine began 1.5 years ago, isn't it true that components of the final vaccine have actually been in development/studies for many years?


Yep. mRNA technology has been around for over a decade, initially used for cancer therapy. There were three mRNA vaccines before these ones but they ended up not being marketed. That’s one of the reasons they were created so quickly. The vaccine formulation already existed, it was simply a matter of plugging in the synthetic mRNA sequence of the virus spike protein.

The formulation of the mRNA vaccines is very simple. They consist of a lipid nanoparticle that encases the mRNA and delivers it to the cell cytoplasm. The vaccine also contains sucrose and PEG (polyethylene glycol, which is also the main ingredient in laxatives) to stabilize the mRNA, and sodium and potassium phosphate buffer to maintain pH.

They contain no adjuvants, no extraneous proteins, no tissue culture media, no preservatives, MSG, antibiotics, or mercury, none of the bogeyman components of traditional vaccines.


----------



## carcajou

Going to outright ask it Hayjosh. In your opinion is Ivermectin a viable treatment for covid?


----------



## Hayjosh

carcajou said:


> Going to outright ask it Hayjosh. In your opinion is Ivermectin a viable treatment for covid?


If myself or a family were in a very serious COVID condition, I would not want to be relying on ivermectin to pull through.

ivermectin itself does inhibit viral replication in vitro, so the mechanism is there. But it is used at an extremely high concentration to show that. Much higher than what could safely be used in humans.

In vivo studies are few and a mixed bag with very few studies of high quality demonstrating it’s efficacy, and a lot of conflicting results.

Therefore it’s currently not recommended for use when it’s unknown exactly how effective it could be, because it could interfere or have bad results when mixed with other treatment plans that are known to have better efficacy.


----------



## sea2summit

Hayjosh said:


> other treatment plans that are known to have better efficacy.


I think the key is having a treatment plan, too many are told to go quarantine and only come back if they have "XZY" trouble (usually difficulty breathing) at which point its both a reaction and a race from a treatment side. 

Not a doctor, just one guys opinion.


----------



## Hayjosh

sea2summit said:


> I think the key is having a treatment plan, too many are told to go quarantine and only come back if they have "XZY" trouble (usually difficulty breathing) at which point its both a reaction and a race from a treatment side.
> 
> Not a doctor, just one guys opinion.


I'm not a doctor either, but my understanding is that the treatment plans all require hospitalization, there is nothing that can be sent home with you (at least not yet, there is an antiviral pill that has been developed for COVID and submitted for approval). And they simply cannot treat and hospitalize every single person that is sick with COVID, even those that are considered high risk.

That is why I think the key is having a prevention plan.


----------

